# Rachio and Hydretain



## bodean (Aug 21, 2020)

Any rachio owners (flex daily) use Hydretain? Wondering how you go about adjusting the settings/parameters to compensate for Hydretain.


----------



## bodean (Aug 21, 2020)

rachio support suggested setting all zones to partial or full shade if using hydretain. This way you don't have to change a bunch of setting to achieve less watering


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm, i was thinking lowering the crop factor. Probably ends up doing the same, calculating a lower ET.


----------

